# New coop



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

There is a roost ladder but they seem to prefer the window ledge.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

That looks fabulous! Lucky chickens!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great coop with plenty of room. im sure they will love it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

VERY nice looking build! There would only be a few things I'd change there and they will help you in the long run...place some traction/treads on your ramp, open up a few more and bigger windows~the bigger, the better, and you might want to place a hardware cloth skirt around the base of your whole setup for those preds who would dig under. 

Your birds may prefer roosting by the window because that is where the airflow is..and chickens are nosy, they like to look out the windows when they are on the roosts.

That large clean out door would be an excellent place to remove the wood inside the door frame and replace it with wire to get more light and air in the coop. You'll be very glad you did if you make the change...and the chooks will reap the benefit! 

Excellent construction! Kudos to the builder!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow. Nice digs those chickens of yours have!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 


Thanks Bee! Since I took the pics, we have installed the hardware cloth around the bottom I have the two big vents on each side that I keep open during the day for airflow. All along the bottom and under the coop is enclosed now so they can get some shade in the tall grass under the coop. I can fit about 12 chickens in there and each getting 4 ft sq of space. Is that sufficient? They will be out side most of the time, each would have 17sq ft of space in the run if I have 12. Next project for my husband is a grow out pen for meat birds.


----------

